# Beretta U22 Neos



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Just ordered a 6" U22 today from a local gunstore. He didn't have one in stock so I couldn't get a feel for it. Pretty much just going on reviews and videos and the Beretta name.Hope to pick it up on Tuesday. Been in the market for a good plinker for awhile now and hopes this fills the bill. If I had not placed an order for the Neos, I would have bought a Henry H001. Probably still will down the line.


----------



## rosie22lr (Mar 21, 2009)

Everyone is different when it comes to opinions on most things. I bought the NEOS because it just looked great and I have enjoyed every single shot I have taken with it ever since. Hope you have the same glowing opinion of the gun.


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Has the Neos been reliable with all brands of ammo you have tried? Most reviews say it is not ammo picky at all.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I have one and it does not seem to be too ammo picky. A while back I did go through a box that I had a fail to fire in about one in twenty. Burned through the box and stuck with Federal's with 525 in a box. No issues with that one.

Good luck and have fun. They are a good fun shooting plinker.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I like my NEOS as well. No problems with any ammo. It feels great in my small hands.


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Glad to hear the Neos eats about anything you feed it. My hands are on the small side as well so that is another point for the Neos. Was hoping to pick it up tomorrow but because of work it will probably be Friday before I'll be able to make it back to the gunstore. Appreciate the feedback from everyone and have a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Got my Neos on Friday. I absolutely love the feel of this gun in hand. Fit and finish is excellent. Only down side is my wife grabbed it and wrapped it and put it under the tree. Guess I'll have to wait until X-mas to see how it shoots.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Wrap another box identical to it and replace it with the one under the tree. Go shoot your Neos and give us a range report. :mrgreen: 

You are my 700th post.. Woo Hooooo!


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

Congrats on your 700th!


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

How is it to clean on of these things? Never held one, was leaning towards the ruger, advise please.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

jake870 said:


> How is it to clean on of these things? Never held one, was leaning towards the ruger, advise please.


Night and day compared to Ruger. Part of the reason I bought the Beretta was because of that.

The NOES has got to be one of the easiest guns to clean. The first few times you break it down you may have trouble with the barrel nut. It will get better after 5-6 cleanings.

Buy a bore snake too. That feed ramp is sharp!!


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

dosborn;196713 Buy a bore snake too. That feed ramp is sharp!![/QUOTE said:


> Yes it is!!!!


----------



## trob_205 (Nov 26, 2009)

buck32 said:


> Yes it is!!!!


ill third that


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

feed ramp is sharp? the angle of it? Or it's a finger slicer maybe. Pretty much all the .22 handgun owners I know have the ruger. I'm going to check out the beretta just to be different. If it's easy to clean and eats everything I wonder why I've never seen one.? Sounds like a good plinker. thanks.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

It is a finger slicer when you are cleaning the barrel. If you use a bore snake then you do not have to be as careful as you would with a pistol cleaning rod and brush.

I let my son clean it since it is his to shoot and he needs to learn how to properly handle tools. He has only poked himself twice. Since then he is much more careful and I inspect his work afterwards.


----------



## GreySmoke (Sep 29, 2009)

A little trick in marathon shoots, you may start to get ftfeeds due to dirty ammo, wet up a bore snake with CLP run it thru the magwell through the barrol a couple of times and you just cleaned 85% of the gun ready to shoot another brick....:smt033
Only other ftf's I get is with Winchester 555's they jam 1/2 way up the ramp and I have to drop the mag to clear usually happens on the 2nd rnd in a fresh mag ( I have 7 mags and it's not just one of them, I have them numbered) happens more with a well fired gun thats when I started the snake.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Here is a pic of my son's Neos .22 and my Kimber .22.

Enjoy!!!!:smt1099


----------

